

Rails Assets, a bower - bundler proxy - config_yml
http://rails-assets.org

======
mtarnovan
Very nice ! Was thinking about using [https://github.com/42dev/bower-
rails](https://github.com/42dev/bower-rails) , but this looks also very
promising.

